# Dyno Spec's post here



## 01sleeperZ (Oct 19, 2011)

I did have my 2012 Eco 1.4L turbo manual on the dyno on last May 11th, and got 163 HP and 212 Torque at the wheels. The car had about 11k miles at the time, and had a Trifecta tune. I had also disconnected the air intake snorkel line in front of the air filter box so it pulls cold air from inside the fender space, but it still has the stock air filter and air filter box to the engine. I was very impressed with the numbers! I was with several others in a group of people dyno'ing thier cars, and the other cars did have numbers that matched expectations - so I think the dyno was set up correctly.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

2012 1LT RS Manual Turbo ~3300lbs.
-Trifecta Tuned
-K&N SRI
-Custom 2.25" Magnaflow, resonator delete

169whp/185wtq. Ran a quarter mile in 15.32 at 93mph with ~3 gallons 93octane, spare tire and windshield washer bottle removed. I believe it was 74 degrees that day, minimal himidity. Turned out nice, many were impressed considering the size of the engine..


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

What a great turnout this thread became!.. :wtf:


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

lets try this...what are ur spark plugs gaped at?


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Eh so I'll keep this alive - the Delivered Torque PID available in HPTuners is almost dead on with dyno torque readings. Did quite a few pulls and the numbers were within 2% every pull. Makes it easy to do some road tuning with a bit more confidence, also created a HP custom PID that is also on the spot accurate. Real road > rolling road IMO.


Having some fueling issues right now because of a leak at the DP - when it likes to stay ~ 11.7 the car is putting down mid 150s HP/mid to high 180s in TQ, best numbers to date are 158/192 pretty good for the ECO' 6A @ 4500 ft. This is a HPTuners tune and I'd say it's 70% there.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

that sounds awsome let us know when is 100%


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Stock completely unmodded 1.8 6mt put down 120hp 119ft-lbs. Going back next tuesday for numbers with the injen CAI and possibly muffler delete. Also i am gonna regap my spark plugs (finally) sometime in those 3 runs to see if theres any reality to the claims of brtter hp

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

